# Looking for info on Duke Friesian x ID traced back to Ripley area 2009.



## mightymammoth (28 February 2012)

Hi,

Ive recently bought duke who is a 16hh 14yo ID x Friesian gelding as a happy hack. I have been in contact with 3 of his previous owners but the trail stops after this. His previous owners only had him for around 6 months each so there are a lot of years that I would like to find out about.

I can trace him back to living in Ripley with Amy in Aug 09 (he was then sold to one of the owners who I am in touch with). Amy had also put him on loan.

I would really like to be in touch with Amy or anyone who knew him back then.

Duke has no vices other than being difficult to load and will not be clipped. He also does not like having his ears touched. He gets extremely furry in the winter.

I would really appreciate any information about him, Ive attached some photos of him:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=4582&pictureid=15443

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=4582&pictureid=15263

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=4582&pictureid=15262


----------



## Ladybird (28 February 2012)

Do you have full names or yards? Ripleys not far from me at all


----------



## mightymammoth (28 February 2012)

Ladybird said:



			Do you have full names or yards? Ripleys not far from me at all
		
Click to expand...

I wish I did, I know its a long shot just hoping someone may recognise him from the photos


----------



## mightymammoth (13 April 2012)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (1 May 2012)

bump


----------



## Purple Duck (1 May 2012)

Ripley where?
Surrey?


----------



## mightymammoth (1 May 2012)

Purple Duck said:



			Ripley where?
Surrey?
		
Click to expand...

Hi no ripley in derbyshire, I've tried to add it into the title but it doesn't seem to show, I may do a whole new thread to make it clearer


----------



## mightymammoth (23 June 2012)




----------



## mightymammoth (28 August 2012)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (4 October 2012)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (20 October 2012)

A couple more pics of Duke does anyone know him??


----------



## mightymammoth (14 November 2012)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (15 December 2012)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (9 January 2013)




----------

